# [SOLVED] USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds



## c1ph3r (Jun 25, 2008)

I have built a custom computer with:

ASUS M4A87TD
Corsair 950TX PSU
OCZ High Performance DDR-3 RAM
AMD Athalon II 64-Bit
GeForce EVGA GT 220 Video Card
Western Digital 500GB 5001AALS (for boot drive)
Samsung SD103SJ 1 TB HD (for storage)
Enclosed in a Cooler Master HAF 932

I am getting the error "USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds" when I try to turn it on.

I have tried to Google this error, and I'm getting too broad of results. I did not know where this thread should have been posted, I figured since it was a hardware issue a good place to start would be the system board.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds*

try using a self powered usb hub


----------



## c1ph3r (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds*



dai said:


> try using a self powered usb hub


Nothing is plugged into the port, i get the error regardless of whether the usb wires are connected to the system board or not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds*

Just built, or has this system worked and now does not?

If you just assembled it pull the board out and do a bench test> Bench Test


----------



## c1ph3r (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds*

It was just built, however I figured out what the problem was. The metal cutout plating on the back of the case that covers the ports for the system board. Two of the prongs had been pushed into one of the USB ports, and caused a increase in the electricity powered to the computer. Hope that helps for anyone else that has this problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds*

Good to hear you have it figured out.


----------

